# (WARNING: german) Stammtisch in Leer (Ostfriesland) (suiten erlaubt!)



## Ijaron (Mar 8, 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute
heute kann ich voller Stolz und Freude verkünden das es den Stammtisch in Leer wieder geben wird. Ich weiß es hat lange gedauert aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt vor allem für die Suiter denn ich habe einen Stammtisch im "Café Extrablatt" gefunden! der Inhaber heißt auch die Suiter herzlichst willkommen!

Treffen wäre am 31 März um 17 Uhr am BAHNHOF in Leer von dort würde ich mit denen die die Stadt Leer noch nicht kennen die Altstadt zeigen während Diejenigen die die Stadt bereits kennen bummeln gehen. Um 17:50 Uhr ist dann treffen am Denkmal und dann geht's zum Café

wir in Leer würden uns freuen wenn ihr uns besuchen kommt!

Falls ihr noch irgendwelche Fragen habt, schreibt es in die Kommentare oder schreibt mich in PN an.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 9, 2018)

We need Doruga here to translate.

@Jaberwocky


----------



## Ijaron (Mar 9, 2018)

Dongding said:


> We need Doruga here to translate.
> 
> @Jaberwocky



everything told in a short way:
it is about a furmeet i managed to organize in my nearest city, even Suiters are welcome ^^ it is in leer (ostfriesland) in lower saxony and happens at the end of this month


----------



## Dongding (Mar 9, 2018)

Good luck getting some fuzzballs!

Edit: Admittedly I didn't realize what section I was posting in due to picking it off the front page while not paying enough attention. This isn't my neck of the woods! I just saw a juicy "WARNING" and dove in like a dumb-butt.

Either way once again good luck! I'll get out of your fur now.


----------

